# Which OTTB mare would you pick?



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

All I can really say is that the chestnut looks VERY disproportioned. Her neck and head looks like it belongs on a much smaller horse, to me anyways


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, if I had to choose, I would pick the first one. She seems very sensitive and possibly prone to being fairly hot, but I much prefer her movement and jump. She is a much better mover, IMHO.

The second does look like a "packer" that would be easier to ride. But, I am not a fan of her overall conformation and I am not a fan of her movement. She is stiff through the shoulder and it affects her movement. It also makes her sloppy over the very small fence, but this might improve over a larger fence (or not).

So, if you want an easier ride and don't care about the movement and overall look as much, maybe two. If you are willing to deal with a more sensitive horse who has a better overall appeal, I would go one.

Either way, a very thorough prepurchase vet check is a must.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

The brown mare has 3 nice gaits, is a much better mover and looks to have a level if not uphill build. Her neck is nicely shaped. Her trot shows freedom of shoulder which indicates that she shouldn't have much trouble picking up her knees over fences. The trot is quite nice Her canter is a good 3-beat rolling canter, also quite nice. The only thing I'd fault her on is possible grumpiness, but a 45 sec video isnt enough to judge attitude, and you said she was lovely on the ground. Plus she is more green than the chestnut.

The 2nd mare looks very downhill, and she moves like a sewing machine-very short and choppy strides. She looks like an angel attitude-wise, though. 

I'd be picking the brown mare.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I forgot to add that the chestnut is extremely heavy on the forehand due to her confo, and that may cause soundness problems down the road.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you for your replies! I think I will be going with the brown mare. She was a bit hotter than the other one, but not too bad. I honestly think the chestnut is too small for me, she's very narrow too. I'll still ride her again and see if I like her more, but as of now I'm going to get the brown.

And yes, I'll have a very thorough PPE done by my vet while I have her on trial 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I hope it all works out


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

They are both lovely!

Personally, I like the look of the second mare... But I can't really backup my statement. The first one has nicer strides, and looks like she will take you further. I think you made the right decision!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the brown mare. She's twice the others age, and greener, but overall, she's built better and I see more potential in her, just based on conformation and movement alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, the brown is a better horse overall. The only negative about her as compared with the chestnut is her age....but 12 is still fairly young these days.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I wish I could have the first mare with the second mare's color and age LOL. I was looking for a chestnut TB mare with some chrome. But, whatever, color doesn't matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I liked the way the brown mare moved over the chestnut but she is an older horse and has likely done more basic work
The chestnut maybe moves not so well because she's on the forehand all the time and looks as if she's 'running' from in front rather than using her hind quarters to push her forward - she's a green horse so I wonder how much better she would look after a few months of good schooling?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I was already voting for #1 when I read this


> She is a nice big COUCH! Very comfortable, very honest jumper.


 gets my vote! Then I watched the videos and still voting for #1


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I liked the way the brown mare moved over the chestnut but she is an older horse and has likely done more basic work
> The chestnut maybe moves not so well because she's on the forehand all the time and looks as if she's 'running' from in front rather than using her hind quarters to push her forward - she's a green horse so I wonder how much better she would look after a few months of good schooling?


Interesting thought . . . I do wonder that, too. She was only restarted in the beginning of October. However, the brown mare was also restarted at about the same time, and had not been worked since she came off the track at about four or five.


----------



## AllXenasHorsesLLC (Nov 4, 2013)

How exciting for you!

One thing to consider is how much you will attempt to teach this horse that they don't already know - if it's a lot, an older horse is going to have a harder physical time due to increasing stiffness, joint pain, etc., especially off the track. An older horse is also going to require more in the way of supplements and your time with stretching and joint care, no matter what their history or ability level. Any way you slice it, unless you're only pursuing gentle pleasure riding, that likely means a new horse in a few years... not suggesting one or the other, but food for thought if you haven't considered these questions. I am a huge fan of OTTBs, but unfortunately a lot of them come up needing homes regularly, so I wouldn't settle for anything that isn't *nearly* exactly what you are looking for, within reason - you will be doing something great whenever you find him or her.

Good luck, and please let us know what you decide!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

EliRose said:


> Interesting thought . . . I do wonder that, too. She was only restarted in the beginning of October. However, the brown mare was also restarted at about the same time, and had not been worked since she came off the track at about four or five.


 I think it might be more that the brown horse is older so is naturally more developed on its topline - and looks to be in slightly better condition too. The young mare will build up a lot more - she doesn't appear to have a downhill conformation and has good quarters - her front end and neck will improve with work and a bit more weight on her
Its very hard to tell without riding them both but I'm going to differ from everyone else and say I would buy the chestnut - I think she might have the potential to school on to be a much better horse than she rides at present, she has a lot more riding years in front of her - and she sounds to have a really good attitude too


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Well . . . Not getting the brown mare. Someone else offered over asking for her and she was sold.

Still seeing the chestnut Friday, though.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Life has a funny way of steering us sometimes!!!
Good luck with the viewing - don't forget to report back!!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

After speaking to the owner, I've decided not to even go tomorrow. She is being ridiculous and unbearably rude. Plenty of other horses without having to deal with this nonsense.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

EliRose said:


> After speaking to the owner, I've decided not to even go tomorrow. She is being ridiculous and unbearably rude. Plenty of other horses without having to deal with this nonsense.


Good call, move on, there are lots of great horses out there, some don't have crazy owners:wink:


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, if she's crazy now, it can only get worse. NEXT!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That's a shame - can't trust people like that
Move on, its her loss


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah, she freaked out when I said I wanted a vet check. NO THANKS!


----------

